# Where can I get a lot of good WWII uniforms for cheap?



## TheBearJew (May 11, 2010)

I'm a film student and for my senior project I decided to make a World War II film, following mainly soliders from the 4th Infantry and the 82nd Airborne.

I've been looking around at sites and I've been finding prices around $150 per uniform and like $100 per M1/Thompson.

Know of any sites that will be cheaper and willing to haggle.

Props/Costumes:
Helmets - about 8 + 1 Medic
Uniforms - about 5 4th, 5 82nd + 1 Medic, 2 German 7th Army
Weapons - about 6 M1, 1 Thompson
Couple of patches, some cantines, some misc gear...

Anything will help.


----------



## Bug_racer (May 11, 2010)

whats your location ?


----------



## BikerBabe (May 11, 2010)

Wouldn't it be a lot cheaper to rent the uniforms from a company that specialises in just that?
I'd bet that one of your national film companies can help you find a costume rental shop if you call them.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2010)

As an actual collector of original (not prop) WW2 uniforms, I beg you not to use originals for this project. 

1. They are not cheap.

2. It would be a shame to destroy them in using them for a film project.


----------



## bobbysocks (May 11, 2010)

how about this? there are tons of people who do re-enactments. at the one airshow i went to they had a mock up village with german and us troops going at it in a battle. they had real machineguns firing blanks and authentic uniforms, vehicles, etc. maybe you can hook up with some of them...i am sure they would jump at the chance to do a movie even as an art project....and at comsiderable savings to you. mightbe worth looking into.


----------



## TheBearJew (May 12, 2010)

There's no way I'm using originals for this.

I talked to re-enactors already and they were just too difficult. They wanted these insane wages, certain days, certain hours, no one else could use or wear their gear. Made it too crazy.

Discount Hunting Gear, Discount Hunting Boots, Discount Shoes, Discount Ammunition, Discount Ammo, Discount Boots, Military Surplus, Outdoor Gear at Sportsman's Guide did help and I think I found the uniforms I want.

Ebay: All I could find was a Med pack, everything else was overpriced or not enough and overpriced

Shooting on Long Island


----------



## TheBearJew (May 12, 2010)

There's no way I'm using originals for this.

I talked to re-enactors already and they were just too difficult. They wanted these insane wages, certain days, certain hours, no one else could use or wear their gear. Made it too crazy.

Discount Hunting Gear, Discount Hunting Boots, Discount Shoes, Discount Ammunition, Discount Ammo, Discount Boots, Military Surplus, Outdoor Gear at Sportsman's Guide did help and I think I found the uniforms I want.

Ebay: All I could find was a Med pack, everything else was overpriced or not enough and overpriced

Shooting on Long Island


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2010)

Don't know about the U.S.A., but here in the UK, even reproduction, or very worn modern ex-military kit is not cheap. Replica weapons, inert, non-firing, are difficult here these days, but when they were available, something like a Thompson would be around the $400 to $500 mark - if your lucky!
For period costume and equipment, if you don't want to use re-enactment groups, then Biker Babe's suggestion is probably the better option - hire from theatrical/film/TV costume agents.


----------



## A4K (May 18, 2010)

I agree with Maria and Terry... much cheaper doing it that way I reckon, you won't be left with unneeded stuff on your hands at the end either. 
Agre wholeheartedly with Chris too - save the real stuff for collectors who'll look after it, be heartbreaking to destroy them for a film project.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 18, 2010)

Where on Long Island?


----------

